# Dallas – group therapy or CBT therapists?



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

This is probably a long shot as Google hasn’t produced much, but it's woth asking anyway! Does anyone know of any group therapy programs just for people with SA in the Dallas area? If no therapy groups, does anyone know of any good therapists who do CBT?


----------



## Gallo (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you ever find a group or specialist on SAS in Dallas? in the same boat here.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Gallo said:


> Did you ever find a group or specialist on SAS in Dallas? in the same boat here.


This website is very helpful: http://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/state/TX/Dallas.html


----------



## vantagepointtx (Sep 4, 2012)

*Dallas Therapists and Counselors*

If you are looking for Dallas Therapists, I agree with that above that you can look at Psychology Today's therapist directory. When you go on there, I would recommend that you find someone that you feel you could talk to based on what they are saying in their profile. There aren't many CBT groups in Dallas. Solutions does offer a SMART Recovery support group, which would have a CBT focus. As far as individual therapy, I am obviously a little bit biased as to who you should pick--Vantage Point Counseling Services. However, if I'm being honest, I'm not the only good therapist in the Dallas area. I recommend that you talk with your physician about possible options, talk with peers, attend a support group and ask people in the group. You can also visit other therapist directories such as Network Therapy, Theravive, or Therapy Tribe to see if these professionals specialize in addictions. If you find a therapist who you feel comfortable with, you might also contact them to ask about if they would recommend anyone, if they do not specialize in CBT substance abuse program.s


----------

